# Installer Gentoo Usb

## cherif1969

Bonjour

je me lance sur gentoo ... et j'aimerai l'installer à partir d'une clé usb

donc j'ai bien préparé la cle usb pour une installe minimal

elle boote bien .. etc 

mais en Default j'ai une erreur alors je choisi gentoo 

là tout va bien

ensuite j'arrive à l'invite de commande ... il ne reconnait même pas la commande emerge

ensuite je voudrais avoir l'internet en wifi là encore il n'a pas reconnu ma wifi usb

alors j'ai ce problème de wifi et emerge non reconnu ...

pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci

ma clé usb wifi : tew-624UB

----------

## augustin

Je suis nouveau ici, donc je doute pouvoir aider.

Mais votre poste manque de détails qui puissent permettre à d'autre d'aider.

Pouvez-vous compléter un peu?

Pour commencer, comment avez-vous préparé votre clé usb? Quelles sources (quelle image) avez-vous installé dessus?

----------

## SirRobin2318

Bonjour, 

utilise SysRescueCD à la place: http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage

Il a un meilleur support wifi. 

Sinon, je ne crois pas que le systeme d'installation ait besoin d'emerge du tout. 

C'est dans ton chroot que tu utiliseras cette commande, après l'avoir installé avec l'étape stage3.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page

----------

## SirRobin2318

Le handbook sur le wiki est le plus à jour, mais la VF n'a pas l'air de fonctionner. Si t'as des doutes compare avec l'ancienne VF:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1

----------

